# Bitcoin (wallets and exchanges)



## landlord (23 Oct 2017)

hi guys. 
I have become a believer of bitcoin after studying up on it.  I intend to make monthly purchases. 
I bought a large chunk of bitcoin early September and have them stored in coinbase. 
Coinbase charge 1.49% to convert from euro to bitcoin. Any better rates out there?
Also looking for any recommendations on safe, but convenient wallets. 
I downloaded the Xapo app the other day and I am applying for a Xapo credit card,  it has a Visa symbol on it so you can effectively spend your bitcoin in any shop that accepts visa.  Has anyone tried this?  Would they make their money on commission or the on the exchange rate for each transaction?


----------



## BalloonMan (28 Oct 2017)

I believe Cubits are cheaper than that, but please double check as I normally trade USD-BTC.

I use a Nano-S ledger for cold storage. 

Never tried the BTC linked Visas but can't imagine they are cheap if the BTC ATMs are anything to go buy.


----------



## landlord (28 Oct 2017)

Thanks Baloonman
I was just about to buy the Trezor cold storage wallet.  I did consider the nano S  ledger.

I have some great news for anyone looking to buy crypto currencys.
You can now buy them with zero commission !!!! I have done a lot of research online and on YouTube.
Coinbase is the largest US exchange and probably one of the most trusted
Hot tip for avoiding the 1.49% coinbase charge and still effectively using Coinbase.....
Open Coinbase on your desktop PC and login.
Open another tab in the browser and select [broken link removed]
GDAX is owned by bitcoin it's like their sister company.
Because this is run through Coinbase you will not have to sign up or even login you will automatically be logged in. If you click on the deposit button on the left you can transfer your Coinbase euros or bitcoin into the GDAX site. It is a tiny bit more complicated using this then Coinbase itself but it avoids the extortionate fees. 0% fees for a limit order and 0.25% for a market order. Just follow the simple explanation in the YouTube tutorial below and you can avail of the 0% fee all the time.

https://youtu.be/lcCIjIAqM-4


----------



## charliehorse (14 Nov 2017)

I use Kraken. A bit limited by the coins available but easy to use.
Going to have a look at Coinbase and Gdax. 
I use a Ledger Nano S but I believe Trezor is equally good. 
Hardware wallet is much safer.
I would not use an exchange wallet for long. 
Just learning now. Got some ETH and BTC to get a feel.


----------



## MrEarl (28 Nov 2017)

Hello,

I've just had a quick look at two of the main wallets - the Nano S and Trezor.

The Trezor is €89, while the Nano S. is €69.60.

Any views on which is better, or justification for paying more for the Trezor ?

I'm hoping to use the wallet for multiple currencies, but at first glance both seem able to cater for this.  Also, both seem to offer a backup solution if you ever lose the actual device. Any other vital considerations ?

Many thanks.


----------



## ant dee (28 Nov 2017)

No vital difference, just technicalities.


----------



## MrEarl (28 Nov 2017)

ant dee said:


> .... just technicalities.



Please don't leave me swinging like that


----------



## ant dee (29 Nov 2017)

I read an article somewhere about their possible points of weakness, ledger had a couple less. Now, don't be alarmed, those included physical possesion of the device, attack with laboratory infastracture and more than 24h time. If you lose your device, get your seed and move the coins. Another reason, along with being paranoid, to have both, since you can import the seed from either of them to either of them.
There are some articles on google comparing the 2 hardware wallets, they are not easy reads!


----------



## Gordon Gekko (29 Nov 2017)

Does the 20% crash that just happened worry any Bitcoin investors?


----------

